# Wholesale supplies Plus / Crafters Choice



## dianne70 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi everyone.....just found a supplier in Australia for some WSP/Crafters Choice supplies.....not a huge range, but it is something!!  My question is, what do you people who use this brand think about their micas and neon colours?  Are they good quality?  Do they stay true in CP soap?  Or do they morph?  Also the silicone molds...are they good? Thanks heaps


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Relle (Apr 16, 2013)

Dianne, can you please supply the link for other soapers in Oz.


----------



## kazmi (Apr 28, 2013)

Haven't used their mica's or neons but just used one of their pigments (matte woodland green / chromium oxide) and turned out a nice color.  I get a lot my stuff there (loaf silicone mold along with the cutter, the square and rectangle silicone molds, oils, powders, etc) because they're closer to me than some of the other suppliers so the shipping in really fast.  Have gotten a couple good FO from them too.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 28, 2013)

Their molds are fine.  Haven't used their colorants.


----------

